# اجدد صورتين من تصميمي ام النور و السيد المسيح



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2009)

_*السلام لكم يا اخوتي في المسيح ..
انهارده جايب لكم صورتين 
بحجم1024 * 768 
علشان ينفعوا خلفيه للديسك توب

يا رب الصور تعجبكم 










صلوا من اجل ضعفي*_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*روووووعه يا عياد بجد وتناسق الالوان فى الصورتين تحففففففه
سلم ذوقك يا فندم وليك منى اجمد تقييم *


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 ديسمبر 2009)

فى منتهى الجمال يا عياد 
تسلم ايدك 
يستحق التقييم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وينمى موهبتك​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *روووووعه يا عياد بجد وتناسق الالوان فى الصورتين تحففففففه
> سلم ذوقك يا فندم وليك منى اجمد تقييم *



_*والنبي ....
يعني الصور حلوه بجد ولا مجامله 

ميرسي يا قمر
وميرسي كمان علي التقيم *_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> فى منتهى الجمال يا عياد
> تسلم ايدك
> يستحق التقييم
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وينمى موهبتك​



_*ميرسي حبيبي 
ربنا يفرح قلبك
وميرسي علي التقيم *_​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (4 ديسمبر 2009)

جمال جدا يا عياد 
تسلم ايدك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (4 ديسمبر 2009)

روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه يا عياد 

تسلم ايدك 

عجبونى جدااااااااااااااااااااا

اجمل تقييم 
​


----------



## jamil (4 ديسمبر 2009)

عاشت الايادى


----------



## النهيسى (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*صور فى منتهى الجمال والروعه

الرب ينمى موهبتك​*


----------



## yousteka (4 ديسمبر 2009)

حلوين خالص يا فنان
تسلم ايديك

بس للاسف مش نافع تقييم
خليه على حسابي لحد ما تسمح الظروف​


----------



## vetaa (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*برافوووووووووووو بجد*
*ايوة كده هو دة الشغل*
*خلاص مفيش غرامه براءه يعنى هههه*

*كان نفسى اديلك تقييم لكن للاسف*
*بص تتعوض فى التصاميم اللى جايه*
*اللى عى بعد يومين كده*
*بجد رووووووووعه جدا*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2009)

mana_mana قال:


> جمال جدا يا عياد
> تسلم ايدك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



_*ميرسي mana_mana
مرورك نورني 
بس مين جمال ده وايه اللي جابه في الموضوع 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي يا جميل
 ربنا يفرح قلبك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2009)

candy shop قال:


> روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه يا عياد
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...



_*ميرسي ميرسي وكمان ميرسي 
نشكر ربنا انهم عجبوكي 
وميرسي تاني علي التقيم 
ربنا يفرحقلبك ويباركك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2009)

jamil قال:


> عاشت الايادى



_*ميرسي يا جميل 
جميل ده صفه مش اسم 
هههههههههههههه
ربنا يباركك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *صور فى منتهى الجمال والروعه
> 
> الرب ينمى موهبتك​*



_*ميرسي النهيسي 
نورت الموضوع*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2009)

yousteka قال:


> حلوين خالص يا فنان
> تسلم ايديك
> 
> بس للاسف مش نافع تقييم
> خليه على حسابي لحد ما تسمح الظروف​



_*شانكس يا صديقي 
بس كده الحساب تقل :t9:
علي العموم ميرسي 
بس يا رب مننساش اللي علينا 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يفرح قلبك *_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *برافوووووووووووو بجد*
> *ايوة كده هو دة الشغل*
> *خلاص مفيش غرامه براءه يعنى هههه*
> 
> ...


_*
كمان مفيش تقيم :smil8:
عماله بس عايزن تاني عايزن تاني 
تصميم  جايه ايه اللي بعدي يومين 
انت بتحلم يا حلمي :heat:
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي يا جميل 
ربنا يفرح قلبك*_​


----------



## ارووجة (5 ديسمبر 2009)

واو روووعة والالوان تحفة
ربنايباركك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2009)

ارووجة قال:


> واو روووعة والالوان تحفة
> ربنايباركك



_*ميرسي جدا اروجه 
اشكرك علي التشجيع ده 
ربنا يباركك*_​


----------



## jamil (6 ديسمبر 2009)

كل عام وانت وابداعك الجميل لنا بهذه المناسبه بالف خبر وليبابكك الرب


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2009)

jamil قال:


> كل عام وانت وابداعك الجميل لنا بهذه المناسبه بالف خبر وليبابكك الرب




_*ميرسي يا جميل 
ربنا يفرح قلبك*_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (6 ديسمبر 2009)

وااااااو حلووين كتيير
تسلم ايديك وفى انتظار المزيد
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> وااااااو حلووين كتيير
> تسلم ايديك وفى انتظار المزيد
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​



_ميرسي سندريلا 
ربنا يباركك ويفرحك
والمزيد قريب انشالله_​


----------



## marcelino (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*جامدين يا باشا كالعاده*

*تسلم الايادى*​


----------



## jamil (7 ديسمبر 2009)

مهما نقول فى ابداعاتكم فى هذا المنتدى هو قليل لكن نقول لكم الرب يبارك هذه الانامل الى تلف بذهب


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2009)

marcelino قال:


> *جامدين يا باشا كالعاده*
> 
> *تسلم الايادى*​



_*وكالعاده تعليقاتك 
مشرفاني 
ربنا يفرحك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2009)

jamil قال:


> مهما نقول فى ابداعاتكم فى هذا المنتدى هو قليل لكن نقول لكم الرب يبارك هذه الانامل الى تلف بذهب



مرسي بجد يا جيمي
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## tenaaaa (7 ديسمبر 2009)

تسلم ايدك رووعة​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 ديسمبر 2009)

tenaaaa قال:


> تسلم ايدك رووعة​



_*Thanks tenaaaa
God Bless You*_​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (7 ديسمبر 2009)

_صور بجد فى غاية الروعة تسلم ايدك يا عياد ربنا يبارك اعمالك_​


----------



## فبرونيا عيد (8 ديسمبر 2009)

الصورة بجد جميلة


----------



## RINOS@JESUS (8 ديسمبر 2009)

حلوين خالص بجد
ميرسي ليك كتير
ربنا معاك ويفرح قلبك​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 ديسمبر 2009)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> _صور بجد فى غاية الروعة تسلم ايدك يا عياد ربنا يبارك اعمالك_​



_*ميرسي اكليل الشوك 
ربنا يفرح قلبك*_


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 ديسمبر 2009)

فبرونيا عيد قال:


> الصورة بجد جميلة



_*ميرسي فبرونيا 
نورتي المنتدي *_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 ديسمبر 2009)

rinos@jesus قال:


> حلوين خالص بجد
> ميرسي ليك كتير
> ربنا معاك ويفرح قلبك​


_*
ميرسي جدا rinos@jesus
ربنا يباركك ويفرحك*_​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*الاتنين احلى من بعض
تسلم ايدك عياد​*


----------



## coptic servant (26 ديسمبر 2009)

صورتين رائعتين


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 ديسمبر 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *الاتنين احلى من بعض
> تسلم ايدك عياد​*





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 ديسمبر 2009)

coptic servant قال:


> صورتين رائعتين





​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 ديسمبر 2009)

ayad_007 قال:


> ​



*جامد اوى الرد المميز ده
ميرسى كتييييييييييييييييييييير ياعياد​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 ديسمبر 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *جامد اوى الرد المميز ده
> ميرسى كتييييييييييييييييييييير ياعياد​*



_*صدقيني مش كتير عليكي 
وفي رد تاني في لوحه التقيم 
ربنا يفرحك
واتفضلي مدام عجباكي
*_



​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 فبراير 2011)

حلوين جدا جدا​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 فبراير 2011)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> حلوين جدا جدا​



:Love_Letter_Open: ميغسي بالكوم :Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## dodo jojo (19 فبراير 2011)

*الله حلوه اوووووووووى التانيه..شكرا..احلى تقييم*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 فبراير 2011)

dodo jojo قال:


> *الله حلوه اوووووووووى التانيه..شكرا..احلى تقييم*



ميرسي دودو :t4:
عالتعليق والتقيم اللي موصلش :gun:


----------



## فادى ونس (19 فبراير 2011)

الصور روعة الروعة 
و ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 فبراير 2011)

فادى ونس قال:


> الصور روعة الروعة
> و ربنا يبارك حياتك



ميرسي يا فادي 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## elamer1000 (19 فبراير 2011)

*حلوين خالص*

*ربنا يباركك*

*+++*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 فبراير 2011)

elamer1000 قال:


> *حلوين خالص*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*
> 
> *+++*​



_*الاحلي مرورك يا امير 
ربنا يفرح قلبك*_​


----------



## govany shenoda (21 فبراير 2011)

رووووووووووعه 
عجبونى اووووي
_ تسلم ايدك يا عياد _
ربنا يبارك حياتك وموهبتك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 فبراير 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> رووووووووووعه
> عجبونى اووووي
> _ تسلم ايدك يا عياد _
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وموهبتك



شانكس يا حماتي 
ربنا يخليك ليا يا رب​


----------

